# Hamster gnaw toys



## rosiexxo (Aug 18, 2013)

My hamster loves to gnaw on her cage bars however doing this doesn't keep her teeth down. I've bought her various toys for her to gnaw on but she doesn't seem interested in any of them! 
Any hamster owners know of any toys that do the trick?


----------



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello! 
I am not a hamster owner but I know that most hamsters love Antos dog chews! They are made of hamster safe ingredients (It is all vegetable based) and you can get them in different sizes and shapes. The biggest size is £1 from [email protected]  You can get them cheaper elsewhere though so look around a bit and you'll probably find some bargains!  Our gerbils are fussy chewers too, hehe. Good luck!


----------



## rosiexxo (Aug 18, 2013)

DarcyGerbil said:


> Hello!
> I am not a hamster owner but I know that most hamsters love Antos dog chews! They are made of hamster safe ingredients (It is all vegetable based) and you can get them in different sizes and shapes. The biggest size is £1 from [email protected]  You can get them cheaper elsewhere though so look around a bit and you'll probably find some bargains!  Our gerbils are fussy chewers too, hehe. Good luck!


Thank you!!! I will definitely look into it


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dog biscuits, a cuttlefish bone or a fruit tree branch (e.g apple) 
The branches must be free from pesticide and popped in a bag in the freezer for a day to kill mites.
Cuttlefish can be rinsed in boiling water to clean.

Gnaws in pet shops are most of the time more appealing to the owner than they are the hamster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

If your hamster chews the bars of its cage its a habbit it will continue to have even you get a good variety of chews. Mine had all manor of toys and attention but were completely addicted to chew the bars.

I bought a storage box 84 ltrs from Ebay and spent £45 turning it into a cage all I ha to do was cut the top out and put some 5mm wield mesh on top job done!

No more annoying bar chewing and my hamster has a great deal more space as well as her choice of items to chew which are more appropriately.

Barred Cages are not ideal for small rodents as hamsters can damage their teeth easily on them.


----------



## rosiexxo (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I have got Nibbs (my syrian) a few wooden chew toys which she loves, I also have one of those mineral stones but she doesn't use that much. She also has a bag of sticks (sorry not sure of the name of them, but they're in pets at home) which she adores, they help keep her teeth down. Nibbs seems to chew her bars if we are away one night, the 2nd night she is still at it until I let her out (she usually comes out every evening) so im thinking them doing that is down to boredom and wanting to come out more to play xx


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

My dwarf hamster also chews cage. But only when he is hungry. We have this ritual, like when he wants to eat he starts to chew bars and then I feed him


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

DwarfHam said:


> My dwarf hamster also chews cage. But only when he is hungry. We have this ritual, like when he wants to eat he starts to chew bars and then I feed him


Barred cages don't make the best homes for hamsters most hamsters develop bar chewing habbits out of boredom/frustration.

You should never encourage an unnatural behaviour by rewarding the behaviour.

Hamsters can damage their teeth chewing on the bars constently.


----------

